# Schubert symphony no. 6



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

What do you think of this symphony? it is caught between the much beloved 5th symphony and the grand 8th and 9th, which is why I think it is underrated. Do you hear strong influence from Beethoven in this symphony because a lot of people say that about the 6th. And feel free to leave your favourite recordings


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

EvaBaron said:


> What do you think of this symphony? it is caught between the much beloved 5th symphony and the grand 8th and 9th, which is why I think it is underrated. Do you hear strong influence from Beethoven in this symphony because a lot of people say that about the 6th. And feel free to leave your favourite recordings


I think the first six Schubert symphonies have been underrated and each have a unique voice. I got the complete set by Herbert Blomstedt/Dresden. Its a great cycle and I find no weaknesses. Good sound as well. And fairly cheap as well.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

I wouldn't call it underrated, it's hardly ever played because frankly, it's not that great, specially when following that delightful 5th.
Schubert at that point in his life believed his music would be more popular if he adapted Rossini's style, which he tried in several overtures and the 6th symphony.
The Rossini influences were still strong in his next symphony, the E major 7th - and that may be the reason Schubert didn't finish it. That one is weak Schubert too, and not even Weingartner's great orchestration can save it (not to mention Newbould dry-as-dust effort...)


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

RobertJTh said:


> I wouldn't call it underrated, it's hardly ever played because frankly, it's not that great, specially when following that delightful 5th.
> Schubert at that point in his life believed his music would be more popular if he adapted Rossini's style, which he tried in several overtures and the 6th symphony.
> The Rossini influences were still strong in his next symphony, the E major 7th - and that may be the reason Schubert didn't finish it. That one is weak Schubert too, and not even Weingartner's great orchestration can save it (not to mention Newbould dry-as-dust effort...)


Rossini, you say? I always wondered why I hated the 6th & 7th so much, and don’t have a recording of either, despite owning pretty much everything else Schubert ever produced.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The Rossini influence in #6 is rather moderate compared to these ouvertures. I don't dislike the 6th but it might be the most problematic of the early ones. The tempo of the finale is also a difficulty; it seems often too slow and it might be that the "moderato" makes most sense if a larger unit is taken as main pulse (making it very fast in effect), so for the finale alone one should check different recordings. The early Schubert symphonies are charming and amazing if one considers his age an (lack of) experience but still very early and not really comparable to his major works.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I love the 6th. Its a fine symphony and that finale is great with its scurrying violins.


----------

